# Happy Birthday Stacey!!!!



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Stacey I hope you have a wonderful day full of Havie kisses 










Or maybe you'd like a little cake too


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Awwwwwww......Thank you, Heather! That's my plans for the day....Havie kisses! I just said to the girls "Mom's stayin' home with you girls all day! Just Mommy and her girls!" Thanks to the first big snow of the year....Which was NOT my birthday wish! Twice now I've tried to video the girls playing in the snow...as soon as I get the camcorder, and get it turned on, they come racing back in the house! GRRR! I now have 2 videos of the girls racing back in the house! LOL! And yes, Cake please! HEEHEE!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stacey! Enjoy your day with your furbabies! You must not be too far from me as we are getting our first big snow today also after 3 days in a row of 50+degree weather. Oh, January in the midwest!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, STACEY! HOPE YOU HAVE A COZY DAY WITH YOUR GIRLS!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, Kara, Tracy, Kim, Kathie, and Becky!!!! We've had a very nice day, all snowed in at home!!! 
Kim, I'm up in Guttenberg, Iowa. Hasn't it been a most fabulous winter until today!? We've been doing yard work the last week, raking and weeding the flower beds...I was praying we'd have a whole winter of 40's and 50's and nothing but an occasional dusting of snow. Apparently I was being unrealistic....but it was so wonderful while it lasted!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It's late but I did get on, Happy Birthday. I can think of nothing more fun then being home with the pups. Hope your year is full of wishes coming true.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope you're havin a great day. We've had next to no snow here yet. Shovelled twice and it 's all melted to a green lawn.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you Robbie and Dave! Dave, you lucky dog! I hope you get to enjoy the snow-free winter, that I didn't get! I've shoveled three times so far, and now that it's stopped, I need to shovel again, but it's gotta wait til tomorrow. I'm pooped for today!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Stacey (better late than never).


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

dodrop82 said:


> Thank you, Kara, Tracy, Kim, Kathie, and Becky!!!! We've had a very nice day, all snowed in at home!!!
> Kim, I'm up in Guttenberg, Iowa. Hasn't it been a most fabulous winter until today!? We've been doing yard work the last week, raking and weeding the flower beds...I was praying we'd have a whole winter of 40's and 50's and nothing but an occasional dusting of snow. Apparently I was being unrealistic....but it was so wonderful while it lasted!


It has been fantastic but I guess we knew it couldn't last. We got about 7 inches of snow but it was blowing so much that we have several huge drifts in our yard. The boys are having fun doing RLH in the snow BUT when it comes time to do their "business" they want a shoveled patch of grass - no snow for them. They are too funny!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope you had a great day, Stacey! We have had a very unusual winter here so far. Wonderful to be able to get out and do yard work in January! Do not envy you with the snow.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, Linda! I was sooo happy with our snow free winter! Now I'm sooo unhappy! The good new is, only about 2 more months and we'll be thawing out and warming up! I just wish I could find a cave to sleep in for the next 2 months!


----------

